# Announcing new Worldmark Timeshare forum!



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2014)

Many have called for this, so ill give you guys a shot at developing a productive and popular forum for all worldmark questions and discussions!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=60

I have moved most of the WM threads I found to the new forum from the wyndham parent forum already!


----------



## slum808 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you! This will be a great benefit as it's really easy to get the two systems mixed up.


----------



## presley (Jun 17, 2014)

This is really great news.  Thanks.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 17, 2014)

The wed site looks very nice and their resorts are all rated very well. Good Job !


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 19, 2014)

*Yesssss!!!!*



TUGBrian said:


> Many have called for this, so ill give you guys a shot at developing a productive and popular forum for all worldmark questions and discussions!
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=60
> 
> I have moved most of the WM threads I found to the new forum from the wyndham parent forum already!



Brian,

Wow! After my big campaign last year seemed to crash and burn , you quietly kept this change under wraps until its actual rollout! All I can say is, thanks! It'll make sifting through the history much easier!
:whoopie:

I like your recent effort to make TUG more streamlined and "organized."


You're the best!

Cheers...


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 19, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> Many have called for this, so ill give you guys a shot at developing a productive and popular forum for all worldmark questions and discussions!
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=60
> 
> I have moved most of the WM threads I found to the new forum from the wyndham parent forum already!



By the way, if you need a fresh set of eyes (be it as mod or whatever appropriate status) to ensure the right thread goes in the right bin, I'd be happy to volunteer my services...

[Oops, didn't see you introduced Steve as the mod... is he "sptung"? Well if you need more help, you know where to find me!]

Thanks again,

Chris


----------

